# 60G Planted Cube



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

I converted my reef tank back to planted last November.
The tank has been through a move.
And recently a total restart due to a broken overflow.
Still waiting for the plants to settle in.
Here is a recent full tank shot. More to come later. Enjoy.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool! more pics?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

very nice! What kind of stones are those?


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! in for more pictures.


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> very nice! What kind of stones are those?


I got those from landscaping supply. Don't remember what they are called. Maybe the Brohm boulders.


----------



## wisesam (May 12, 2010)

Well, I don't have any new pics. The tank is having some green water after the move.
But here are some old ones before I restarted it.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Sam, didn't know you moved.... Still in Hongmond??JK

I gotta pop by one of these days and check out the new scape, the green water is probally because the ada was disturbed run a uv for a couple days....


----------

